# Ruhla Electric



## beta21 (Sep 1, 2012)

Say Hello to the Newbie!

I've got a nice UMF Ruhla electric with original box which could be nice to see for those who care. Bought it in the 90's when I collected electric watches.

Box in high DDR fashion

You "gotta love" the strap!!

Made in "Germany" ;-) (!)

Cal 25 mvt, which was a knock off from Hamilton


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to the :rltb: forum.

Where are the pictures, we love pictures. :yahoo:


----------



## beta21 (Sep 1, 2012)

Seems that I could'nt get the pics to work. Will try again .-)








">


----------



## beta21 (Sep 1, 2012)

Beats me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, here`s a link to your photos- http://www.flickr.co...in/photostream/ :wink2:

Here`s the same model as supplied to the Services Watch Co., Ltd., Leicester...

*Services Electric, 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, circa 1970*










I presume you are familiar with our own Silver Hawk`s Electric Watch Web Site B)


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

ruh5 by stp015, on Flickr



ruh7 by stp015, on Flickr



ruh4 by stp015, on Flickr



ruh2 by stp015, on Flickr

There you go, lovely watch, I WANT one :thumbup:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, here`s a link to your photos- http://www.flickr.co...in/photostream/ :wink2:
> 
> Here`s the same model as supplied to the Services Watch Co., Ltd., Leicester...
> 
> ...


Lovely one as well Mach, want one of these too.

I've certainly got the itch for more electrics, the more I see the more I want, 4 just isn't enough!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

john87300 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here`s a link to your photos- http://www.flickr.co...in/photostream/ :wink2:
> ...


Thanks,it was NOS still with it`s original price ticket on the back but unfortunately without a box or papers which I am on the look out for :search:


----------



## beta21 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks both for your appreciation and help with the pics!

Maybe one day I can learn how to link them in the posts and post other electrics


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And the Champion version:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> And the Champion version:


Paul, what with you and the two others, I can see you're determined to spoil my wife's weekend, Madame will now have to put up with me being a green eyed monster sulking in the corner


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

beta21 said:


> Thanks both for your appreciation and help with the pics!
> 
> Maybe one day I can learn how to link them in the posts and post other electrics


Not too difficult, go to "share", pick the "BB code", and just copy and paste it. Now you know how lets see your other electrics :icon16:


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

I personally prefer the Services version and the original box compliments the set:

http://www.crazywatches.pl/ruhla-umf-25-electric-1965


----------

